# Numbers of Canadian Leo 2?



## Navor86 (13 Dec 2008)

Moin,
first of all I have used the search function,but I have found nothing for my particular Question.
As we all know as it seems to be confirmed Canada will buy 120 Leopard 2 Tanks of which 20 are loaned from Germany and will be sold back.
But now I have read on wiki and on http://minstrelboy.blogspot.com/2008/02/canada-to-buy-old-german-tanks-as-spare.html
that Canada wants or wanted add. Leos from Germany to use them as spares.
Now I always thought that of the 100 12 will be used as spares.
So can anyone confirm wili and the blog or is it just RUMINT?
Greetings Navor


----------



## George Wallace (13 Dec 2008)

No one is going to confirm, nor may be able to confirm.  What is done today may not be what is done tomorrow.  As for Wiki, it is only as good as the source who put the info in.  If you want, you can edit it to whatever you want and some/many people will believe your correction/edit.  How reliable would your information be?  That is how reliable the majority of information on this subject is.  No military, or government, is going to publish exact and specific Defence information.  This then is RUMINT.


----------

